# Modified Rrt Tubes



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

How were the bands modified ?
What ammo were you using ?
What did you think compared to the standard RRT's ?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Interesting, attaching the pouch to cord and then cord to the tubes. Does that give it some kind of crack the whip effect at the end of the stroke? Nice idea.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Are these the same red tubes that Crossman sells at Dick's Sporting Goods? I mean...do you think it is the same material?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

rrt's are one of the best tube sets out there. Fast and easy-pull!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

recently i got my hands on some of texs larger tubes using my qiuk point i take them hands down over rrts when i modified those rrts in the photo they were in the trash and broke at the pouch


----------

